# Paint code question



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I have an 86 QW in metallic red.
Getting ready for new paint, but can't find the paint code anywhere on the car.
Someone told me under the rear seat but don't see it there.
Anyone know where the paint code label is? Or what the code for my color is?


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

It's probably one of these:

Titian Red Metallic LB3V/W4

or 

Gambia Red LA3B/H2


If it's a Syncro it would only be Tornado Red LY3D


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I found the label in the cargo area floor, next to the spare tire.
Yes VW Nevada, it is the Titian Red Metallic.


----------

